# Vent holes question



## Fazziwinkle (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a 4 foot vivarium for a bearded dragon but it has a background that covers the vent holes.

Ive bought some plastic ones to put in to the sides at each end of the vivarium but Im just wondering where about is best to put them?

They are 7cm in diameter and Ive got 10 of them.

Any suggestions? 



Thanks.


----------



## CornSnakeLover (Mar 8, 2008)

I would think its best to put them at the top 

Is the viv 4ft by 2ft by 2ft ? If so I would put two each side, as you have heat mat and basking spot

Let someone else double check this though


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah i'd deffo put some at the top to let excess heat escape...but id also put some lower down near ground level to get some air flow into the viv & try to eradicate possible dead spots...i usually have to put extra small mesh on the lower ones to stop the soddin crickets escaping..:lol2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can't you just cut out the background to expose the vents?
If not put them up the top like the above poster said


----------



## Fazziwinkle (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats roughly the idea I had.

Two at the top of the basking end and three at the cool end ( two at the top and one in the centre of the side).


----------



## Fazziwinkle (Apr 18, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Can't you just cut out the background to expose the vents?
> If not put them up the top like the above poster said


The background is a right bugger to cut. I had to saw away at it to make cable holes plus it wouldnt look very good if I did it for the vents.


----------



## Fazziwinkle (Apr 18, 2010)

Any experts have any advice?


----------



## Fazziwinkle (Apr 18, 2010)

Please?


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Id have the 3 at the top & 2 at the cooler end near the floor....& if you can sort the holes that are now covered by the background it might help even more, personally i think its better to consider the requirments of what your keeping *first* & then concentrate on aesthetics ;-)

sorry is the advice your getting now not good enough then ? 
I dont think youll find any experts on here, but you will find alot of people with alot of experince ;-)......If you keep asking for advice when people can clearly see its already been given, it may make others less inclined to help when you next ask.


----------



## Fazziwinkle (Apr 18, 2010)

The advice is fine. Was just wondering if someone who has done this before would be able to let me know what they've done.

Thanks for replying and for the help. It is appreciated.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Im sure that everyone who's replied has... at some stage put vents in their vivs, thats why theyve replied to your question :2thumb:
& Im sure if the advice being given was wrong, someone would have corrected it by now:lol2:


----------



## Snizard93 (Jun 14, 2011)

One in the top on the side where the basking spot is because hot air rises, so this will allow it to escape here. You always need an air flow so put one in the bottom/middle on the other side of the viv :2thumb:


----------



## Fazziwinkle (Apr 18, 2010)

Snizard93 said:


> One in the top on the side where the basking spot is because hot air rises, so this will allow it to escape here. You always need an air flow so put one in the bottom/middle on the other side of the viv :2thumb:


Thanks a lot.


----------

